# [Solved]Cant nvidia-drivers-180.29  linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

## lyallp

Use linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5!

I just upgraded to linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 and the emerge of nvidia-drivers-180.29 fails.

What stumps me is there is no 'obvious' error given as to why the failure occurs.

I am running the kernel, with what appears to be no problems.

Any one else had this problem?

```
>>> Compiling source in /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.29/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.29-pkg0 ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j6 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

<snip>

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

```

Looking in /usr/src

```
root@lyalls-pc:src

# ls -la

total 2048

drwxr-xr-x  5 root    root    4096 2009-06-01 21:51 .

drwxr-xr-x 15 root    root    4096 2009-05-19 20:45 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root       0 2005-08-25 20:03 .keep

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root     512 2009-04-25 18:52 Rebuilding.txt

lrwxrwxrwx  1 portage root      22 2009-06-01 21:51 linux -> linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 23 portage root    4096 2009-05-27 21:28 linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 23 portage root    4096 2009-06-13 00:41 linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

root@lyalls-pc:src

#

```

My emerge --info is...

```
root@lyalls-pc:src

# emerge -info

Usage: emerge [options]

emerge: error: no such option: -i

root@lyalls-pc:src

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9400_@_2.66GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 13 Jun 2009 04:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=core2 -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=core2 -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/portage/Repository/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig collision-protect distlocks fixpackages nostrip parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/Gentoo http://mymirror.asiaosc.org/gentoo/ http://www.zentek-international.com/mirrors/gentoo/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_AU"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

PKGDIR="/portage/Repository/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/portage/Repository"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/portage/Repository/local/layman/jokey /portage/Repository/local/layman/sunrise /portage/Repository/local"

SYNC="rsync://mirror.internode.on.net/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 avahi berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdb cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups daap dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java javascript joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde latin1 ldap libnotify lirc lm_sensors mad mdnsresponder-compat midi mikmod mmxext mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png posix ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rss samba sdl server session spell spl sqlite sse3 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff transcode truetype type1 unicode usb v4l vcd vorbis wifi win32codecs wma x86 xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

root@lyalls-pc:src

#

```

----------

## sian

Hello,

Have you tried with a ~x86 version ? 

Have you configured properly your kernel ?

Have you tried with 

```
eselect kernel
```

to redo the link of /usr/src/linux ?

----------

## lyallp

Using ~x86 nvidia-drivers seems to have fixed my problem.

A concern, however.

----------

## lyallp

It's not working again!

I have had to boot back to an older version of the kernel to get my graphics back.

I am not short on disk space

I blew away /tmp/portage

I tried ~x86, and x86

I completely deleted and re-installed gentoo-sources

The /usr/src/linux symlink points to the correct place

I blew away /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5 and re-installed

I tried making every file in /usr/src/linux globally read/writable

I tried removing the -j8 make option from /etc/make.conf

I tried smoke and mirrors

So, that leaves me back here again.

Help!  :Sad: 

The log, below, seems to indicate it finds the source tree but nowhere is there anything that gives me an idea what is going wrong.

```
root@lyalls-pc:src

# ls -la

total 2112

drwxr-xr-x  5 root    root    4096 2009-06-22 18:21 .

drwxr-xr-x 14 root    root    4096 2009-06-21 17:30 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root       0 2005-08-25 20:03 .keep

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root     512 2009-04-25 18:52 Rebuilding.txt

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root 2067176 2007-08-18 20:42 cisco-vpnclient-linux.tar.gz

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    root      22 2009-06-22 18:21 linux -> linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 23 portage root    4096 2009-05-27 21:28 linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5

drwxr-x--- 23 root    root    4096 2009-06-22 18:37 linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root   65379 2009-06-22 18:11 my_config

drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root    4096 2009-04-08 20:38 vpnclient

root@lyalls-pc:src

# 
```

```
# emerge nvidia-drivers

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.60-pkg0.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.29-gentoo-r5

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Checking for Paravirtualized guest support ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.60-pkg0.run to /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.60-pkg0

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Converting NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.60-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/work

>>> Compiling source in /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.60-pkg0 ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j8 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux HOST_CC=i6

86-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3765:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2781:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                 L

```

----------

## tempix

I have the same problem...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg0.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                           [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.28-tuxonice-r10-templarius

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Checking for SYSVIPC support ...                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg0

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 173.14.18....................................................................................................................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Converting NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...        [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.18-pkg0 ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j2 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Fehler 1

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3761:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2793:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                                 LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                 ${BUILD_FIXES}                                           ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux           SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.18/temp/environment'.

 *

----------

## Helena

I wonder what' s happening here. I've had my share of nvidia problems in the past too, but lately that has gone away and every new driver compiles just fine, both on my unstable tree systems and the stable tree system I'm using now. So allow me to trace back some simple steps, since I have both the kernel and driver installed that you are having problems with and run X using the nvidia driver without any problem:

```
ZeusGentoo ~ # emerge -pv nvidia-drivers gentoo-sources

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies        ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5  USE="-build -symlink" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.29  USE="acpi gtk (multilib) -custom-cflags" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

I still suspect the kernel/driver interface because of the nvidia-driver error message. I know that you reinstalled gentoo-sources, but it may perhaps help to completely rebuild the kernel using (I think)

```
make clean

make && make_install
```

and overwriting the current bzImage. I haven't tried this method myself so if reinstalling already made this happen it probably won't help...

----------

## lyallp

I seem to have more success installing the nvidia drivers if I boot an older version of the kernel, build then reboot.

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

What's your 

```
eselect kernel list
```

 output says ?

By the way, 180.29 nvidia-drivers version is buggy, use another one.

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## lyallp

```
root@lyalls-pc:lyall

# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5

  [2]   linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 *

root@lyalls-pc:lyall

# eix nvidia-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  71.86.07!s 71.86.09!s 96.43.09!s 96.43.11!s ~96.43.13!s 173.14.15!s 173.14.18!s 180.29!s 180.60!s {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib userland_BSD}

     Installed versions:  180.60!s(23:21:03 02/07/09)(acpi gtk kernel_linux -custom-cflags -multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

```

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

I'm on nvidia-drivers 180.60, they works fine (better than 185.13 for compiz at least).

However, I suspect the symbolic link to your kernel being corrupted or something.

Can you post : 

```
ls /usr/src -al
```

 and 

```
uname -r
```

 ?

Thanks,

Maxime

----------

## staffan

I don't know if it helps any but I get a similar error when portage tries to upgrade to nvidia-drivers 96.43.11 from 96.43.09. Yes, I have an old card.

Because I don't have any issues, I'm going to mask the newer version but this is a bit annoying.

----------

## lyallp

Upon reflection, it is possible that my arrangement may be slightly non-standard.

I dislike having 'frequently written' to areas on my critical filesystems, to that end, I have moved /usr/src  to /usr/local and have symlinked /usr/src to /usr/local/src

I am surprised/disappointed if this makes a difference.

```
root@lyalls-pc:src

# ls -la /usr/src  

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2009-06-13 15:17 /usr/src -> /usr/local/src

root@lyalls-pc:src

# ls -la /usr/src/

total 2112

drwxr-xr-x  5 root    root    4096 2009-06-22 18:21 .

drwxr-xr-x 14 root    root    4096 2009-06-21 17:30 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root       0 2005-08-25 20:03 .keep

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root     512 2009-04-25 18:52 Rebuilding.txt

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    root      22 2009-06-22 18:21 linux -> linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 23 portage root    4096 2009-05-27 21:28 linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5

drwxr-x--- 23 portage root    4096 2009-06-22 18:37 linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

root@lyalls-pc:src

# uname -r

2.6.29-gentoo-r5

root@lyalls-pc:src

# 
```

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Afraid of writting frequently on critical part of your system but not afraid of symlinking it roguely ?

I must admit I don't follow you here.

The best way to protect critical part of your root system would be to create different partitions to hold such data.

For the symlink issue, may you try to do : 

```
ls /usr/src/linux/arch/ -al
```

I suspect some routing to your kernel modules not being properly parsed.

You can try as well to go back to /usr/src/ to check if it's causing the issue of not.

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## lyallp

Surprisingly, I have already supplied the 'ls -la /usr/src/' output.

I have created a separate partition, it's mounted under /usr/local and I created the directory src on that. The reason I put it there is I had to have it somewhere whilst I copied the original contents to it. This I did, about 4 years ago, and has not caused me any problems. It is currently only speculation that it is causing me issues with my current nvidia drivers issue, which is highly doubtful, since I can install nvidia-drivers if I boot the older version of the kernel.

So, I fail to see the problem with my solution of keeping '/usr' a 'near read-only' filesystem.

----------

## MaximeG

ok you're right, your system has no issue at all. It works perfectly fine.

----------

## Helena

 *lyallp wrote:*   

> I seem to have more success installing the nvidia drivers if I boot an older version of the kernel, build then reboot.

 It's not clear; have you tried

```
make clean
```

yet? Just want to be sure that it doesn't relate to a failed (partial) build or something.

Secondly: you mentioned before that a certain method produced success; what was the exact emerge command you used and (possibly overdone) what is the output of  

```
emerge --info
```

?

----------

## lyallp

I have two versions of the kernel installed on my system.

```
root@lyalls-pc:boot

# ls -la

total 15880

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    4096 2009-06-22 18:32 .

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root    4096 2009-07-08 19:12 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       0 2005-08-25 20:03 .keep

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     108 2008-03-29 22:37 README.txt

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      27 2009-06-22 18:32 System.map -> System.map-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

-rw-r-----  1 root root 1224417 2009-05-27 21:28 System.map-2.6.28-gentoo-r5

-rw-r-----  1 root root 1224417 2009-05-16 15:50 System.map-2.6.28-gentoo-r5.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1165442 2009-06-22 18:32 System.map-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1165442 2009-06-22 18:12 System.map-2.6.29-gentoo-r5.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      31 2009-06-22 18:32 System.map.old -> System.map-2.6.29-gentoo-r5.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 2008-05-04 02:07 boot -> .

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      23 2009-06-22 18:32 config -> config-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

-rw-r-----  1 root root   61904 2009-05-27 21:28 config-2.6.28-gentoo-r5

-rw-r-----  1 root root   61904 2009-05-16 15:50 config-2.6.28-gentoo-r5.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   65379 2009-06-22 18:32 config-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   65379 2009-06-22 18:12 config-2.6.29-gentoo-r5.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      27 2009-06-22 18:32 config.old -> config-2.6.29-gentoo-r5.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  443123 2008-03-30 11:26 fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  535845 2008-03-29 22:35 fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1280x1024

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 2009-06-14 18:15 grub

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      24 2009-06-22 18:32 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

-rw-r-----  1 root root 2624368 2009-05-27 21:28 vmlinuz-2.6.28-gentoo-r5

-rw-r-----  1 root root 2624368 2009-05-16 15:50 vmlinuz-2.6.28-gentoo-r5.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2478864 2009-06-22 18:32 vmlinuz-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2478896 2009-06-22 18:12 vmlinuz-2.6.29-gentoo-r5.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      28 2009-06-22 18:32 vmlinuz.old -> vmlinuz-2.6.29-gentoo-r5.old

root@lyalls-pc:boot

# 
```

If I boot 2.6.28-r5, I can build and install nvidia-drivers successfully, into the 2.6.29 kernel.

If I boot 2.6.29-r5, I cannot build nvidia-drivers.

No other changes are made to my system, between reboots and rebuild attempts, including eselecting the kernel sources.

Quite frankly, I am at a loss as to what the difference is.

```
root@lyalls-pc:boot

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9400_@_2.66GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 08 Jul 2009 08:20:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r3

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=core2 -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5

/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=core2 -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/portage/Repository/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig collision-protect distlocks fixpackages nostrip parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv use

rsandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/Gentoo http://mymirror.asiaosc.org/gentoo/ http://www.zentek-interna

tional.com/mirrors/gentoo/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_AU"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/portage/Repository/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --excl

ude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/portage/Repository"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/portage/Repository/local/layman/jokey /portage/Repository/local/layman/sunrise /portage/Repository/local/layman/oss-overlay /portage/Reposito

ry/local"

SYNC="rsync://mirror.internode.on.net/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 avahi berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdb cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups daap dbus dri dts 

dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java javascript joy

stick jpeg jpeg2k kde latin1 ldap libnotify lirc lm_sensors mad mdnsresponder-compat midi mikmod mmxext mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonl

y nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png posix ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rss samba sdl server sess

ion spell spl sqlite sse3 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff transcode truetype type1 unicode usb v4l vcd vorbis wifi win32codecs wma x86 xco

mposite xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens137

1 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare 

dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions

 alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user

 autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio m

em_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vho

st_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

 USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

root@lyalls-pc:boot

# 
```

----------

## Helena

Question: How do you build kernels? Since I have always been manually building them over the past years and also on the amd64 platform (where you are x86) I do not immediately recognize the reason for using vmlinuz instead of bzImage. Moreover your /boot suggests you are using a particular script, is it genkernel? I ask because I simply believe that the gentoo-sources and nvidia-drivers are correct, so the error must lie elsewhere.

----------

## lyallp

I build manually.

The config is hand crafted (using the text based menu system) after doing a make old_config, when moving to a new kernel version.

I simply do a

```
make && make modules_install && make install
```

The make modules_install may be superfluous, but does not hurt.

The fact that I have building my kernels in the same way, for years and that the previous version of the kernel works and the latest does not, is weird. 

As noted, if I boot to the previous version of kernel, I can build/install the nvidia drivers into the latest kernel (because my symlink still points to the latest).

It's only when I try build nvidia drivers whilst using the latest kernel, do the failures happen - and the logs are really useful as to why the failure occurs. The only difference between the two build attempts is the version of kernel I boot - nothing else varies.

----------

## Helena

OK I'll throw in one more (last) attempt. This is the procedure I use myself. I've written a small "script" which hopefully is self-explanatory:

```
# assuming /usr/src/linux points to a working kernel version

# first create a backup of the kernel configuration

#

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

# <save kernel config to a temporary file, say: /usr/src/kernelconfig>

# and exit menuconfig

# update symlink

cd ..

rm linux

ln -sf linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 linux

# now configure the new kernel

cd linux

# first clean out everything except .config, to be sure...

make clean

make menuconfig

# <import previously saved kernel config: /usr/src/kernelconfig>

# save this to .config

# and exit menuconfig

# then repeat:

make menuconfig

# now make all necessary changes, since major kernel upgrades have incompatible .config formats

# and finally exit menuconfig

# this 2-step approach is necessary to really update .config, somehow

# now compile the new kernel, assuming /boot is mounted

make && make modules_install

# for other architectures replace 'i386' by e.g. 'amd64'

cp -vb arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5  

# the last step (making sure your new kernel boots)

# depends on your grub configuration file...
```

As an extra precaution, now reboot the new kernel. After that, try:

```
emerge -v nvidia-drivers
```

If that still doesn't help I'm afraid my knowledge & experience is insufficient to solve this problem.

----------

## lyallp

make oldconfig is the method for importing an old config.

I have tried a clean install.

What stumps me, is it is only the version of the booted kernel, not the state of the source tree. (ie, it fails, I reboot with the old kernel, it works).

----------

## Helena

Well I can only wish you good luck then....

----------

## lyallp

Still having problems installing  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60 when running kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r4.

I even changed ownership of my entire source tree to 'portage' but still cannot build.

```
*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

```

I deleted and re-installed the sources, re-did the make oldconfig and also re-built and re-installed and still no luck.

Anyone else experiencing this?

----------

## lyallp

Problem has gone away, again, after a new release of the kernel sources (2.6.30-gentoo-r5).

----------

